# Monitor to TV Upgrade Problem!



## TheDave545 (May 21, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Been having a problem today, got a new Monitor/TV for my PC, now i had the LG W2261PV, and it worked great no problems, i just wanted a bigger screen as i sit back a lot, so i decided to go out and buy the Samsung T27A550, now it looks top but even after playing around with the settings for a bit the image doesn't look quite right, the writing looks slightly wrong, its looks out of focus if i mess with the sharpness but if i dont it seems to jagged.

Now when i play Crysis 2 on Ultra on this new TV the FPS drop is quite big and it runs quite slow with crossfire enabled, it actually plays worse with CF, now on my 22" it worked perfect no problems with about 63 fps with CF and 48 without.

BF3 just doesn't look the graphical powerhouse it did on my 22", it seems washed out now and a bit of a fps drop too, thats with and without CF enabled.

Company of Heroes i used to get 60 - 90 fps on a single card, now on the benchmark i get 24 fps.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2012)

most LCD TV's are not meant to be used as a computer monitor. My LCD looks OK but still prefer a monitor over the TV any day.


----------



## TheDave545 (May 21, 2012)

No its an LED mate!


----------



## qubit (May 21, 2012)

It sounds like you're not running the TV at its native resolution, or if you are, you need to fiddle around with the sharpness setting and perhaps sync - it all depends on the model.

As you're gettin a lower fps, then it means that you're running your graphics card at a higher resolution than before, likely 1920x1080.

Your TV uses LCD technology with an LED backlight. It's not an "LED TV".


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 21, 2012)

^ Yep. First thing I noticed when I got my LCD TV is there are a lot more options and thongs to fiddle around with than normal computer monitors. Just keep fiddling.


----------



## TheDave545 (May 21, 2012)

Well just trying the VGA cable now, pretty sure its with the DVI Adapter not sure, but the picture looks miles better, except it seems a bit washed out, even with messing with the image it still seems a bit washed.

BF3 looked back to its awesome self but it seemed a bit motion blurry and i had that turned off, thats the best i can describe it, will try Crysis and COH now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2012)

VGA will have that feeling with a HD TV. try a HDMI cable


----------



## TheDave545 (May 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> VGA will have that feeling with a HD TV. try a HDMI cable



I tried the HDMI first and thats the stuff that was happening, now i just tried COH and Crysis 2 with this VGA cable.

COH is back up there with 60+ FPS and Crysis 2 ran just as smooth as it used to, think im gonna stick with this for now, will try Batman later and a few other games just to see.

Thanks for the replies too guys.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 21, 2012)

Just up the colour saturation in the AMD vison Engine and that should sort out the washed out colours matey.


----------



## TheDave545 (May 21, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Just up the colour saturation in the AMD vison Engine and that should sort out the washed out colours matey.



Whats the AMD vision Engine?


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 21, 2012)

Seeing you have AMD cards and are probably using HDMI, the scaling is probably off as well as the color space (probably defaulted to YCbCr instead of Limited RGB which it should be because AMD's HDMI settings are retarded). Go in CCC, Displays, and change those settings. Also, go into your TV and make sure the picture is set to "Normal" or possibly "Wide."

I had an Insignia 22" 1080p monitor I used in college as a TV/monitor and it looked like crap compared to my $300 ASUS VG236HE 120Hz monitor which is so clear, crisp and well balanced color-wise. The TV was blurry and red text was fat and fuzzy for some reason. Some TVs are "decent" for computing, and others like my roommate's Samsung 24" were absolutely horrific.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 21, 2012)

TheDave545 said:


> Whats the AMD vision Engine?



Its the updated CCC


----------



## TheDave545 (May 21, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Seeing you have AMD cards and are probably using HDMI, the scaling is probably off as well as the color space (probably defaulted to YCbCr instead of Limited RGB which it should be because AMD's HDMI settings are retarded). Go in CCC, Displays, and change those settings. Also, go into your TV and make sure the picture is set to "Normal" or possibly "Wide."
> 
> I had an Insignia 22" 1080p monitor I used in college as a TV/monitor and it looked like crap compared to my $300 ASUS VG236HE 120Hz monitor which is so clear, crisp and well balanced color-wise. The TV was blurry and red text was fat and fuzzy for some reason. Some TVs are "decent" for computing, and others like my roommate's Samsung 24" were absolutely horrific.



Thanks mate, but im using the VGA for now, everything works perfect for it so ill stick with it, but if i ever switch back this info will do me some good so thanks.


----------



## Mr McC (May 21, 2012)

You should look up tv forums and experiment with different settings. I found that the picture quaility improved radically and the settings were considerably different to the factory settings. The difference in models, the orientation and location of my room and my own preferences may render my particular settings useless to you , but here they are:

Backlight 1
Contrast 80
Brightness 50
Sharpness 50
Colour 50
Tint (G/R): G50/R50
Advance Settings: everything off

You should also play about with cleartype:

http://www.microsoft.com/typography/cleartype/tuner/tune.aspx


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 22, 2012)

I think Samsung has some naughty HDMI processing going on since the VGA input works better. I know my roommate's set looked like garbage when I used HDMI on an HD 3850, and I don't believe I was ever able to correct the picture to "normal."


----------

